# Detonics?



## JAT (Jan 7, 2012)

Was thinking about a compact 1911. Had my eye on a Kimber Ultra Carry II. But then I dicovered Detonics. These look pretty sharp. You don't hear much about these and rarely see them, so I wonder if there are issues. I know they have been in and out of business and are apparently back in business since they have a working web site. But the gun looks completely different now from the originals. Maybe better? I don't know.

I guess I'm interested in the older models but would like to know about pros and cons regarding [eg] Mk1, MkIV, MkV and MkVI. Not too interested in the 9-11-01 model.

Can someone give me a short product review of the early models? Is there one model than stands out as being the best? Thanks.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

detonics has always had one single drawback as a company.... the company. it has changed hands and or gone out of business 7 or 8 times if i recall correctly. the guns have always been cutting edge and of excellent quality, no specific recurring flaws that i remember. i have sold them in the past and they were very well received, i have had zero contact with the guns or company in their new incarnation.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Detonics, started in Seattle back in the late 1970's. Alot of the early firearms had cycling problems and were sent back to the factory for service and after some hand fitting were fine. I have owned and used my Detonics as my primairy carry gun for many years and wouldn't trade for anything. I have Looked at the next couple of encarnations of Detonics and thought they were not up to the first editions. 
But thats just my opinion
JT


----------



## JAT (Jan 7, 2012)

Any preference for the different early models? Seems that there are several hammer styles. Are they all the same internally?


----------

